# Dynamite Fishing



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey fishies, swim over here! Look, I don't even have a fishing pole...










0309 2880 0000 0298 0720
0309 2880 0000 0298 0737
0309 2880 0000 0298 0744
0309 2880 0000 0298 0713
0309 2880 0000 0298 0706

There's one more... but


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

It's nice to see another sportsman enjoying fishing! Can't wait to see the 'catch'.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

You're sick bro.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

bigslowrock turns around and walks back out of the thread.


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

:behindsofa:You know this is getting scary...I'm with Jason...I'm out..


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Yea! More destruction!!!!!!!! I love it!:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

LOL. Looks like we will have some interesting threads and pics by the end of the week!


----------



## chaone (Aug 1, 2010)

Not for me.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Sounds fishy to me LOL


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

go get em chris.... come on fishes you know you wanna go there...


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Ah, Ya......


I'm gonna need to see your "License to Kill"...




Nice work Chris:thumb:

:high5:


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

I hope the dept. of fish and game doesn't find out LOL


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Heads up boys!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

from the words of the great mitch hedberg "f'ing nuts dude"


cant remember which joke its from though.....


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

wtg Chris, cant wait to see which poor suckers get it this time!!!!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh, the ichthianity!


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

I think we all need to take a few steps back ... theres gonna be a lot of scrap metal from all those bombs! :bolt::behindsofa:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Tritones said:


> Oh, the ichthianity!


no you did not :shocked:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Magnate said:


> no you did not :shocked:


:biggrin1:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Oh, the ichthianity!


Not sure I get it, at first I thought phonetics but that don't wash either, unless you have a speech impediment...:doh:


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Herrrreee fishy fishy fishy :lol:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> Not sure I get it, at first I thought phonetics but that don't wash either, unless you have a speech impediment...:doh:


Not phonetics, exactly - mathematics, sort of, in a really abstract way - linguistics a little - and some history:










Plus










Equals "Oh, the ichthianity" or maybe "Oh, the ichthyanity."


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh, ichthyology; study of fish, the humanity; Hindenberg disaster, I get it.

At my age I have to put 2 & 2 together...hmmm Math....LOL


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

PunchMan6 said:


> wtg Chris, cant wait to see which poor suckers get it this time!!!!


hey david can we make you one of the poor suckers? hahahahaha


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Oh, the ichthianity!


Now that's funny stuff there. (Wish I'd said it first....)


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Picked up three on the radar - so far I feel unthreatened.


----------



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

BOOM!










Chris got me!

here is the damage!



















Thank you Chris! That padron will be loved!:nod:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh, wow! I'm so sorry for the loss of your postage reception facility. But it sure looks like the shrapnel makes up for it!


----------



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

haha. no kidding. That is an incredible bomb!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I bet that Padron goes down more smoothly than a naga morich! LOL!!


----------

